
Npm package hijacking: From the hijackers perspective - Isofarro
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/npm-package-hijacking-from-the-hijackers-perspective-af0c48ab9922#.6xgalntlu
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11360242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11360242)
.

